# Blowing smoke on plants is bad??



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

Blowing smoke on plants is bad?? Ive done it the whole time... isnt it just  mostly carbon dioxide? which is co2, which people add to their grow room.
Anyone know the real answer to this? hick i know you do


----------



## goddog (Dec 29, 2007)

i think smoke scares most living things...

and the carbon would probably effect the pores of the plant...

i would not recommend it....

interesting train of thought though...


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 29, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> Blowing smoke on plants is bad?? Ive done it the whole time... isnt it just mostly carbon dioxide? which is co2, which people add to their grow room.
> Anyone know the real answer to this? hick i know you do


 
Sorry wrong answer  cig smoke isnt carbon dioxide its carbon monoxide there is a difference carbon monoxide is the stuff that is found in car exaust and cig smoke, i smoke cigs in around my plants too it hasnt had any good or bad effect in the grow room but i try not to make it a habbit of puffing in there cause there end up nasty residue on bulbs and reflectors and such, kinda like your windshield will get in the car if you havent cleaned it in a bit. All that crap leaves a layer on things and can block lumen form getting to your plant :bong2:


----------



## POTUS (Dec 29, 2007)

Years ago, I heard about a plant virus called "Tobacco Mosaic" that supposedly is in all smoking products. I have no idea if that's true or not. It was supposed to be very harmful to tomato plants and could be spread by the smoke from cigs/cigars.

I've never heard of it causing problems with MJ. However, after doing a google on it, it seems that it *could* be a problem.

If you do a search on 

Marijuana+tobacco+mosaic+virus

You'll see all the results I just looked at.


----------



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

Not Tobacco, Dank Club Budss. I Hate Cigs


----------



## POTUS (Dec 29, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> Not Tobacco, Dank Club Budss. I Hate Cigs


 
I don't know if smoking weed in your grow room is bad for them. It always makes me feel mean to them. It's like eating a steak in front of a cow.

"Here ya go you little plant...this is what I'm gonna do to you later"

Prolly gives em nightmares.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I've heard of that,
   Tomatoe plants seem to get it fairly easy, and all it takes is a flicked ash or a cig butt in with your grow, and you could get hit with this mosaic virus. Wierd stuff huh ?
   Coarse I just gotta say that if some friend flicked his cig butt in with my plants we would have to have a talk to clear up our misunderstanding ya know ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

so im assuming that it marijuana smoke is just fine. Cus its not like a cow knows your eating a steak.


----------



## POTUS (Dec 29, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> so im assuming that it marijuana smoke is just fine. Cus its not like a cow knows your eating a steak.


 
Hahaha, you ever look a cow right in the eyes? Poor little Porterhouses...I mean cows.

Other than the carbon monoxide displacing the CO2 and oxygen, I doubt it will do anything else. That would matter only if you did  it all the time. If you have exhaust fans pulling out the hot air, it shouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

yea what we are doing by growing indoors is to try to duplicate Mother Nature in the outdoors. If Momma Nature made it so marijuana smoke nurtured her plants, She would have provided joints in the buds for the plants to smoke. I blow a few b-loads on her a week, with ventilation. Its probably not natural but it probably doesn't effect her either. :fly:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 29, 2007)

would kinda be interesting to see someone dome off a plant (male) and see how badly it does effect them. Make and intake that you can puff a cig or a J and exhale that into the dome and then have an exaust on it for a 2 min fresh air breather every couple of hours.Say 2 cigs an hour for the duration of what ever kind of grow it would produce after the change from normal growing conditions to the dome life :rofl:


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 29, 2007)

One of my great enjoyments in life is to smoke a joint while tending to the garden and talking to the girls. I tell 'em how beautiful they are and how good they smell and how good they are gonna taste. Weird? Maybe...


----------



## headband (Dec 29, 2007)

i just hit the bong, then say the same thingss


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 30, 2007)

I never smoke around the plants. Love em too much


----------



## theminx (Dec 30, 2007)

ive never noticed a problem smoking around my ladies ,but started feeling kinda guilty ,haha ,
these are  my babys i want them to have the best start in life ,like any breathing living thing :tokie:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 30, 2007)

I could take lessons here,

   If I was the Marque De Sade maybe.  LOL   Let me explain this to you.
First you lull your babies into a false sense of security by establishing a good home for them. All their needs are met, and I don't mean barely. I mean were talking Hydro, or soil that is the best that each person can come up with.
  You all but lay out a blanket on the beach, seriously you work to come up with LIGHT. You keep your babies warm, fed, watered, heck even given a gentle breeze. Even the sensuality comes into play. you talk to them.
 THEN when they have matured you pull them up short, (ouchy), you start hacking their limbs off, (Oh-my God), Then after much admiration you hang them upside down by their legs in the dark with only minimum contact. This is just wrong. LMAO
  After you have managed to get them dehydrated, you now practice suffocating them in a plastic or glass home, but you will pop the lid a couple of times a day sheeeesh.
   In the end you put a match to it's butt and have high hopes, Ha-Ha-Ha

Yeppers I could learn a lot here. LMAO 
smoke in peace ha-ha
KingKahuuna


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

I feel the same as all of you, i feel bad smoking by or around my plants...lol
but for some reason when im really high i talk to them and stuff....werid haha.


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

hahahh people have their different habbits. I like to give my babes a taste of what I want them to turn out liike, even though im positive it doenst do anything to help. I like being social with my plantsss


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey,
   if you fed your  plants the mulch from other grows could you end up with mad pot disease ? LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 30, 2007)

Take a look at it this way; Smoking causes corbon monoxide, this in return actually suffocates you. If you sit in a room that is constantly filled with smoke you will die from lack of CO2 and this is interesting as some of you might not know it but the body takes in CO2 and turns it in to O2 by the time it hits your lungs. Just a tid bit of knowledge:hubba: 

Now you may not see a noticable effect on your plants. I am sure that the growing process is slowed though. I am no expert on this topic but think about what smoke does to every living organism on this planet.


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

so? what carbon monoxide with little traces of carbon dioxide. it all flows up out the vent anyways... but its bad. I can see how. But it probably doest effect the grow right, ill say 5 b-loads every 7 days? all out the vent.. fine?


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

Im talking about blowing smoke on plants. which would be the exhalation of the air we breath + the  dank smoke (carbon monoxide) supposedly. 




> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Exhaled air is rich in carbon dioxide, a waste product of cellular respiration during the production of ATP.
> Exhalation has a complementary relationship to inhalation; the cycling between these two efforts define respiration."


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 30, 2007)

i think we're making this out to be too complicated.  if we exhale (weed) smoke onto a plant, we are giving it co2, some o2, buncha nitrogen, and broken down canabidols (sp?).  the worst this could do to a plant is maybe make a layer of resin on it, which may hurt its growth by preventing proper gas exchange and transpiration, but overall, unless you exhale on one plant every time, this shouldnt be a problem.  the co2 would help the plant, just like regular breathing would do co (carbon monoxide, created during the combustion of just about everything that burns) does nothing for the plant, neither good nor bad, and will dissipate fast enough unless we're talking about some SERIOUS chain smoking by many people in a closed area, and nitrogen in the air does nothing for us or plants.  so basically smoking with plants does nothing, unless they truly have a psychological aspect we have yet to discover, in which case the effects of smoking on plants would still be up for grabs, but i highly doubt the existence of such an element.


----------



## KADE (Dec 31, 2007)

Tobacco has a weird virus it can give marijuana plants... i'm sure one of the oldtimers knows more about it then i... i dont know the name.. cuz i dont smoke.

but... you shouldn't be smoking cigarettes in the growroom... it should be the cleanest area of the residence.


----------



## diony cepero (Jul 10, 2019)

clever_intuition said:


> Take a look at it this way; Smoking causes corbon monoxide, this in return actually suffocates you. If you sit in a room that is constantly filled with smoke you will die from lack of CO2 and this is interesting as some of you might not know it but the body takes in CO2 and turns it in to O2 by the time it hits your lungs. Just a tid bit of knowledge:hubba:
> 
> Now you may not see a noticable effect on your plants. I am sure that the growing process is slowed though. I am no expert on this topic but think about what smoke does to every living organism on this planet.



Dude I know I just opened up a 10+ year thread but human gas exchange does not work that way we breathe in oxygen/nitrogen and absorb the oxygen molecules through our alveoli and goes into the arteries... Co2 goes into the spent gas already in the lungs through the veins while exhaling.


----------



## diony cepero (Jul 10, 2019)

clever_intuition said:


> Take a look at it this way; Smoking causes corbon monoxide, this in return actually suffocates you. If you sit in a room that is constantly filled with smoke you will die from lack of CO2 and this is interesting as some of you might not know it but the body takes in CO2 and turns it in to O2 by the time it hits your lungs. Just a tid bit of knowledge:hubba:
> 
> Now you may not see a noticable effect on your plants. I am sure that the growing process is slowed though. I am no expert on this topic but think about what smoke does to every living organism on this planet.



Also, breathing straight CO2 would make your blood acidic and you would die from acidosis if suffocation doesnt get you first


----------



## Vow (Jul 10, 2019)

Dubbaman said:


> would kinda be interesting to see someone dome off a plant (male) and see how badly it does effect them. Make and intake that you can puff a cig or a J and exhale that into the dome and then have an exaust on it for a 2 min fresh air breather every couple of hours.Say 2 cigs an hour for the duration of what ever kind of grow it would produce after the change from normal growing conditions to the dome life :rofl:


 ARE YOU TRING TO HAVE A …..CIGGAWEED PLANT


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jul 14, 2019)

No.
It will not harm them in the least unless you have one plant in a tiny closet and sit in there smoking 24/7.


----------



## StonerDude420 (May 27, 2020)

Don't know if you ever got an answer on this, however I will share the knowledge I've learned with you: 

Cigarettes/Cigars - Moderate and don't over kill, avoid as much as possible.

Marijuana - YES x1000 the marijuana won't just grow better it will get you higher, essentially as a baby you want to do this once a month but can do it two to three times a month, your plants do get high themselves as they breathe in your good old toke as you breathe out, the more you do this the higher your plant grows but if you over do this your plant will get too high and fucked up essentially think of it as you an adult, we have strong lungs and still cough as adults because it well hits our lungs, your plant will never have the same strength of lung size, you wouldn't give a joint to a 1-3 year old would you? Your baby plant doesn't have a lung system it won't kill it to give it a treat like chocolate cake (which it's like for them) but if you over feed them they will die because their bodies can't take it, watch for droopy leaves or extremely dry leaves as well these are your tell tale signs of a dying plant, at that point stop giving your kid treats and get it on a healthy diet if you are extremely lucky you'll be able to get your plant back to full strength.

Anything else you smoke - Don't ask me because I don't know about anything to do with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2020)




----------



## StonerDude420 (May 27, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


>



I don't know why people get so paranoid about growing marijuana isn't hard if you can plant any flower or fruit/veggie seeds and grow successfully you can easily do this, I have seen so many growers fight passionately about why their method is better, at the end of the day if your method works for you do it, I've had extremely hard luck destroying plants unless you don't water them and/or don't give them sunlight.


----------

